
Let’s Be Honest with Ourselves - coldshower
http://empathicresponse.com
======
al2o3cr
HOLY ADVERTISEMENT, BATMAN

------
tetrep
this is just a "read my book" post

~~~
coldshower
Not a book, but a deck of 100 cards. It's psychoanalysis by word association,
based on the Association Method by CG Jung.

